# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > سوال: معرفی نرم افزار کنترل صفحه دستکتاپ کلاینت ها

## mehrdad5959

باسلام.

آیا نرم افزاری هست که فقط روی سیستم سرور (خودم) نصب کنم و بتونم بر صفحه دستکتاپ کلاینت های موجود در شبکه نظارت کنم؟

* بدون اینکه نرم افزار بخواد روی کلاینت ها نصب بشه!

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

ممنون

----------

